# New pics of my Spec V



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.502streetscene.net/forum/showthread.php?t=16036


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

EEK! You have to sign up to see.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

broken link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

try cardomain


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Damnit...OK sorry guys

I can't remember my cardomain id and password 

let's try this and see if it works

http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/YellowSpec-V2003/DSC00262.JPG


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

heres the rest of them


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

those are nice rims... what size are they and what kind? and how much did you get them for?


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks they are MSR 105's. The only bad thing is that they are heavy. They are 17x7 with 215/45/17 Kumho 711's. The same as the stock size, and I have Eibach Sportlines. I paid $800 for wheels and tires.


----------

